# opinion on what bloodline you think my pitbull is



## dame22 (Apr 14, 2013)

need a little insight or some guesses on what my dog bloodline is and is he goin to be tall short or what


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

There is no way to tell what a dogs bloodline is just by looking at him. Pedigree is the only real way to tell and even then papers are only as good as the person who filled them out. Adorable pup!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dame22 (Apr 14, 2013)

yes i know princess and thanks i just wanted opinions i know theres know way to find your dog bloodlines without papers or and good breeder that knows what hes doing a few has told me to do a dna test but i did my reseairch on that and dna test only tells if its full pitbull but wont tell the bloodline unless you know the mothers bloodline but i talked to a breeder the other day and he told me he thinks he has a little bully in him and gator somewhere down the line i think he has redboy in him my opinion but hey im a first time owner


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

dame22 said:


> yes i know princess and thanks i just wanted opinions i know theres know way to find your dog bloodlines without papers or and good breeder that knows what hes doing a few has told me to do a dna test but i did my reseairch on that and dna test only tells if its full pitbull but wont tell the bloodline unless you know the mothers bloodline but i talked to a breeder the other day and he told me he thinks he has a little bully in him and gator somewhere down the line i think he has redboy in him my opinion but hey im a first time owner


DNA tests can't even tell you if they are pure APBT. DNA tests are like you said only good for telling if they are a descendent of a known dog and that's about it. When it comes to the bully breeds at least.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dame22 (Apr 14, 2013)

how many pits do you have princess and how much do you know about the breed cause if you know alot i would like to know where can i go to get more knowledge


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

He is a real cute pup for sure! Love his colors. Princess is right here. You can't get info on a bloodline unless you've got a ped. His build looks bully-ish, but if he isn't paper he is just a dog. But a really handsome one at that!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

dame22 said:


> how many pits do you have princess and how much do you know about the breed cause if you know alot i would like to know where can i go to get more knowledge


I don't have any APBT. I have 6 American Bullies (bully) and 2 pit type mutts. I know more about bullies than APBT. But there are a lot of people on here that know a lot about APBT.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dame22 (Apr 14, 2013)

when you say bully what does a bully consist of like what is the breed of it what are their characteristics


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He looks nice but he doesn't resemble any particular dog that I can think of. No way does he look like "gr ch gator"!
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [251995] :: GR. CH. GATOR


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

dame22 said:


> when you say bully what does a bully consist of like what is the breed of it what are their characteristics


Bullies are the American Bully. There are different classes so sizes vary.
This is one of my Bullies. Cash.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Definitely doesnt look like gator. Sounds like who u were asking doesnt know what hes talking about. A "bully" Is a mixed breed dog that is supposed to consist of apbt x american staffshire terrier.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

dame22 said:


> how many pits do you have princess and how much do you know about the breed cause if you know alot* i would like to know where can i go to get more knowledge*


You're there. The combined knowledge of the members on this forum is substantial. You have everything from old-timers who have been in the breed since pre-76 (when dog fighting was outlawed), folks who've been breeding and showing APBT for decades and American Bully owners and breeders who can all help you sort out the what's-what of the bull breed world.

Keep an open mind and poke around the site, especially the sticky threads. There is a ton of info to be found here.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Definitely doesnt look like gator. Sounds like who u were asking doesnt know what hes talking about. A "bully" Is a mixed breed dog that is supposed to consist of apbt x american staffshire terrier.


Bullies aren't consider "mixed breed dogs" anymore. They are a known breed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dame22 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks princess just got done talking to somebody else on another pitbull page let them tell it bully pitbulls are muts and that my dog is overweight and mine is a mut also


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

dame22 said:


> thanks princess just got done talking to somebody else on another pitbull page let them tell it bully pitbulls are muts and that my dog is overweight and mine is a mut also


Well I'm sorry you had a bad experience somewhere else but we are different here. We try to tell the truth and not spout crap. A. There is NO SUCH THING as a "bully pitbull" American Bullies are a breed all their own and while they originated from the American Pit Bull Terrier they have nothing to do with them anymore. They are 2 seperate breeds. B. lots of people agree if there is no proof of the origins of the dog it's considered a "mutt" to me mutt isn't a bad word it just describes a dog of unknown origin. Trust me there are. A LOT of "mutts" on here that are gorgeous amazing dogs. Don't let that get you down. I'm not saying your dog is a mutt because I dont know whether it is or it isn't. He's a dog of unknown origin. If YOU love him that's all that matters  most everybody is friendly here and we love to talk about dogs and see pics. Regardless of breed or pedigree!! Hope you learn a lot while your here!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Did the breeder or whoever you got him from give you registration papers? If so post up the ped (or perhaps the parents registration names/numbers and we can tell you if you have a American Bully, Am staff, American pit bull terrier or a mix of everything. If you do not have a pedigree there is no telling what the pup is, but more than likely it is a mixed breed. A very cute one at that  
We like to be real here and don't sugar coat stuff either. It's plain and simple. Dog of unknown origin is a "mutt" and you will NEVER know what kind of dog he truly is, and therefore you would definitely not know the bloodline/breeds that make up your pup. 

All that to say, that the media would call him a "bully breed" dog or a "pit bull" and if you live in an area that bully breed dogs are banned, I am sure your pup would be considered one. Basically BSL calls any dog that has short fur, a larger head, and a wider mouth a "pit bull".... 

Oh and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

To me a bully will always be a mixed breed. If I breed a doberman to a poodle then make up my own registry to register them theyd still be a mix breed sorry just my opinion. (Not that I have any problems woth bullys, I like some of them just have my own views on them and the abkc)


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> To me a bully will always be a mixed breed. If I breed a doberman to a poodle than make up my own registry to register them theyd still be a mox breed sorry just my opinion. (Not that I have any problems woth bullys, I like some of them just have my own views on the and th abkc)


Well we can agree to disagree on that. Odin said it best. Once you have created a breed standard for dogs and you can no longer breed 2 dogs to create that they are no longer mixed breed. You couldn't take an APBT and a Staffordshire now and make a perfect bully.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if ya'll will notice the ukc will give you a 7 generation pedigree. and thats what makes the dog have a 'PR' in front of their name, which means purple ribbon. 
once you've bred a line of dogs for 7 generations then you have a new breed of dog.

thats how the 'BAN' dogs came about i believe. i have a book with jonathon swinford, i believe thats who it was started the breed. i think he had a dog named 'bantu' but i believe he died right when he was gettin to the 7th genereation.

to me that one little puppy if they turn out to go more towards the apbt way, looks like some of the 'snooty' dogs.

go to go i'll get back on later, and see how your doin...........


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

It is what it is but name one other breed of dog that has to have 5 classes of standards...... im not trying to argue or down anyone dog or breed of choice. As ive stated before i like some bullys and even almost bought one instead of flex.Just an opinion that is more than valid.


----------



## charliegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

We are able to get papers for our pup but as they are banned the entire state over where we live we decided it was best not to get them. I happy for people to think she is anything they want


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> It is what it is but name one other breed of dog that has to have 5 classes of standards......


American Bulldog. Not to be an ass, just poking fun. I think they have 5 or 6 classes. Like Johnson, Scott/Standard, Olde Southern, and a few others. All are American Bulldogs tho. I found this out by reading up after I got Jaxx, since his momma is papered Scott type.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> To me a bully will always be a mixed breed. If I breed a doberman to a poodle then make up my own registry to register them theyd still be a mix breed sorry just my opinion. (Not that I have any problems woth bullys, I like some of them just have my own views on them and the abkc)


Every dog was a mixed breed at some point and considered a MUTT. Your opinion on that is just nonsense. Just like abpt they were once non existent until someone decided to keep breeding to get the desired dog they wanted. All dogs were once mutts. Just because its a new breed doesn't mean it's not a breed. Technically any dog you own is a mutt considering its lineage!!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Aays06 said:


> Every dog was a mixed breed at some point and considered a MUTT. Your opinion on that is just nonsense. Just like abpt they were once non existent until someone decided to keep breeding to get the desired dog they wanted. All dogs were once mutts. Just because its a new breed doesn't mean it's not a breed. Technically any dog you own is a mutt considering its lineage!!!!


What do you know about any of my dogs lineage? Ive only posted one pedigree of a dog off my yard. Hell there's only 2-3 ppl ive found on here who has even half an idea what I got and where it comes from. I honestly could give a shit less if you or anyone else agrees with me.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ima havta let this 1 be........


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

surfer said:


> if ya'll will notice the ukc will give you a 7 generation pedigree. and thats what makes the dog have a 'PR' in front of their name, which means purple ribbon.
> once you've bred a line of dogs for 7 generations then you have a new breed of dog.
> 
> thats how the 'BAN' dogs came about i believe. i have a book with jonathon swinford, i believe thats who it was started the breed. i think he had a dog named 'bantu' but i believe he died right when he was gettin to the 7th genereation.
> ...


Swinford did NOT create Bandogs, he simply offered his own vision.

Bandogs have been around as long as Bulldogs.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Princess...I love cash, he is super handsome

Coach...so I took a pic of Bella's papers before I sent them off, so if I can give you her parents numbers you can clear up my bloodline questions??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Princess...I love cash, he is super handsome
> 
> Coach...so I took a pic of Bella's papers before I sent them off, so if I can give you her parents numbers you can clear up my bloodline questions??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why thank you! He's my favorite dog. Such a good temperament!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joefiguero (May 27, 2013)

Not very knowledgeable on the subject but that is a good looking pup. Is that a recent picture?


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Princess, Bella's is great too, I'm very pleased...besides her "barking for attention" phase that just started, she is extremely well mannered and obedient  I'm very happy with my baby!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Princess, Bella's is great too, I'm very pleased...besides her "barking for attention" phase that just started, she is extremely well mannered and obedient  I'm very happy with my baby!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's the most important part of a dog  glad it's working out well for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

